# Hibernation Emergency



## Denali (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, my 21-year old desert tortoise recently woke up from hibernation. I've taken out and put it in a cozy room with heat and lighting, as well as allowing him to drink, which he did during his 1st few days out of hibernation. Soon after, I took him outside and let him loose in the backyard to eat and whatnot. He was very active and walking around the yard, hydrated and happy. Just yesterday though, he was burrowing near his habitat and today, he hasn't moved since the burrowing. I'm really nervous and don't know what to do now. The temps outside are high 70s during the day with sunlight, but at night, it's about high 40s. What should I do now?


----------



## Denali (Feb 16, 2016)

Also, I've yet to witness him eating, so I don't know how to get him to do that as well.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 16, 2016)

since its getting colder again he wants to go back into hibernation,either keep him up or put him under


----------



## Denali (Feb 16, 2016)

Well, how long can he stay outside in the cold until I can setup a place for him inside my home? It's only been 1 day since this incident, and I honestly don't know what to do now.


----------



## motero (Feb 16, 2016)

Where do you live and where was he hibernating? If he is fat and healthy, And it will be warming up in a few more weeks, just put him back where he was hibernating. He can sort it out for himself. If you have concerns about his health or weight or any thing else, than you have to make him a space and warm him up fully and start feeding and watering him. Just like dmmj said, You have to choose what to do with him. If your worried that he ate something and it is going to kill him if he goes back to sleep. I wouldn't be, unless you have two or more months of winter left.


----------



## Denali (Feb 17, 2016)

I live in Hesperia, California, and he was hibernating in my garage. My garage maintained a temp of around 50 degrees, but it started to warm up quickly during the day, so I awoke him. He is fat and healthy with no signs of weight loss and issues. If I were to return him to hibernation in the backyard where the nights are cold and the day is slightly warm, would that be OK compared to my garage, because they roughly reach the same temperatures? Besides, he started his own burrowing hole for hibernation, so I don't know which would be best for him right now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2016)

I think it's a mistake to get a tortoise up from hibernation and set him up under lights. Because they are acclimated to being cold, I allow them to be outside when they wake up. The only thing is, if it's going to be a frosty night, or if it's going to rain, I make sure they are all tucked in inside their outdoor shelter and I block the door so they can't come out.

If you get much rain in Hesperia, I would not allow him to make his own burrow. He needs to be kept dry.


----------



## Denali (Feb 17, 2016)

There's been hardly any rain in Hesperia, and when there is, I take him inside. It's pretty dry here in the High Desert, so that isn't a problem. His shelter is completely covered and rainproof, as well as having a blocked doorway at night so he doesn't climb out. Right now, he's just sleeping in his shelter and I was just wondering if him going back to sleep was OK?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2016)

Yup, just fine.


----------



## Tom (Feb 17, 2016)

Denali said:


> There's been hardly any rain in Hesperia, and when there is, I take him inside. It's pretty dry here in the High Desert, so that isn't a problem. His shelter is completely covered and rainproof, as well as having a blocked doorway at night so he doesn't climb out. Right now, he's just sleeping in his shelter and I was just wondering if him going back to sleep was OK?



It might not be okay if he ate anything. Are you 100% sure he didn't eat anything at all?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 17, 2016)

I doubt there's much cold weather left to worry about food rotting in the gut. Chances are he's not going back into hibernation, just staying in until it warms up.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 17, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Denali (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you for the kind welcome and the much appreciated help!!!! As of now, I'm positive he hasn't eaten much, if at all any. My area is slowly warming up now, and on occasion, we'll have light rain, but his shelter is rainproof. Peace of mind now  Thank you all!!


----------



## Arnold_rules (Feb 18, 2016)

As others have said, just let him alone. Mine was also in my garage, started stirring, so I set him in his outdoor enclosure. I am in sunning AZ so I doubt we will have any freezes. It just sounds like he got a little warm in the garage and grew restless. If you can get to him, tickle a foot every now and then. As long as he pulls it back, he is doing fine. 

I know it is kind of worrisome, but it is all normal.


----------

